# Camping Supply Check List



## wackyotter (Sep 18, 2009)

Here's a camping supply check list we use. Feel free to print it off and use it the next time you pack for a camping trip. Also, feel free to add other supplies.

Shelter
___Tent
___Ground tarp
___Stakes
___Mat
___Broom and dust pan

Bedding
___Air mattress
___Air pump
___Sleeping bag
___Blankets and sheets
___Pillows

Cooking
___Food
___Jugs of water
___Cooler
___Ice
___Propane stove
___Lighter or matches
___Firewood and paper
___Plates and bowls
___Silverware
___Cups
___Aluminum foil
___Paper towels
___Trash bags
___Dish soap
___Cooking oil or cooking spray
___Pots and pans
___Pot holders
___Dishwashing container
___Cooking utensils
___Grilling utensils
___Can opener
___Bottle opener
___Pie irons
___Roasting sticks
___Ziplock bags
___Sponges or dish rags
___Spices
___Condiments

Clothes
___Shoes and flip flops
___Pants and shorts
___Belts
___Shirts
___Socks
___Underwear
___Hats
___Sweatshirts or jackets
___Pajamas
___Swimsuit
___Towel
___Raincoat or poncho

Personal
___Soap and shampoo
___Toothbrush and toothpaste
___Deodorant
___Brush
___Razor
___Toilet paper

Miscellaneous
___Sunscreen and chapstick
___Lantern and flashlight
___Batteries
___GPS
___Bug spray
___Camera
___Books
___Knife
___Binoculars
___Bungi cords or straps
___Cards
___Pen and paper
___Map
___Tools
___Backpack
___Fishing gear
___Radio
___Camp chairs
___First aid kit
___Rope
___Saw or axe
___Tape
___Cell phone
___Bike
___Alarm clock
___Umbrella
___Scissors


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

Wacky Otter,

Thanks for sharing. I just realize that those of us with camping trailers are fortunate since a lot of the items on your list stays in our trailers. Having just packed up of a trip I realized that even us trailer campers do have to make a list of things to take.

My worse experience was forgetting the linen, blankets, towels, table cloth that had been taken home and washed after a previous trip. We survived but I will not make that mistake again.

Ruide


----------



## bobrussell (Jul 13, 2009)

*lists*

my wife is big on list too, i'm not complaining, she don't forget much. i came up with about the same idea. i made her a list in MS Excel and redid it a couple of times before i got it right. now she just prints it off the comuter and checks items off as we load them. i've also got a list now for hooking-up and loading my stuff (check tires, load fire wood, GPS and cigars), we even have a list for the dogs stuff. best thing we did was make a food list, we always carry a lot of the same foods (cooking out type stuff), after a few trips of adding to the list, all we have to do is print it out and head to wal-mart. i used to make fun of her list and walking around with a clip board, but we've got what we need when we get there and the pre-made lists save a lot of time.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

Well if it were my list, toilet paper would be at the top of the list....LOL!!!! Thanks for sharing. If I haven't already said it on another thread, welcome to the forum.


----------



## silky1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Wackyotter,

Thanks for the list, could come in handy. I remember the very first time my husband and I took out our Class A. We're rolling down the road having a great time and after we crossed over the Chesapeake Bay Bridge, I'm sitting there taking mental inventory of all the things that we brought for our new adventure. All of a sudden I yell crap, my husband says whats wrong, I say I forgot my clothes. Moral of the storey always double check, and thank God for Walmart in a pinch. Its a funny storey now! Now so then.

With Kind Regards,
Silky1


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

And don't forget to store the TP (or 2 or 3) in a ziplock bag. If there is ANY water around it will find your paper and when it's already wet it don't work so good.

I have 3 different lists for Tenting, Backpacking and RVing. Then we use different lists depending the type of vacation travel, too - cruise, flying, driving, etc. I am pretty intense when it comes to planning, but I've NEVER had an issue I wasn't prepared to handle.

You forgot your clothing? LOL, but not really. That happened to my sister when she went on a trip with us (in her case she went to a SuperTarget). Now she asks for our list depending on the type of trip we are taking her with us. She has not messed up since. She loves coming with us since we are so organized.


----------



## silky1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Artmart,

Yes I really did that and no it wasn't funny at the time, I was so excited about going on our very first RV trip that I forgot the neatly folded clothes on top of my bed. Oops ;-)

With Kind Regards,
Silky1


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

Nice work! I don't think we had a list already, we had a thread talking about stuff but no check list so nice work!


----------



## silky1 (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi Smokey2348,

Thanks for the message, I hope you had a good lol moment.

With Kind Regards,
Silky1 ;-)


----------



## cuzican (Aug 9, 2009)

You forgot guns & ammo on the list!


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

cuzican said:


> You forgot guns & ammo on the list!


Then I'll assume that he forgot snare traps and the like?:smack-head:


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

And the catapult.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

happiestcamper said:


> And the catapult.


Better not forget the Chinese repeating cross bow!:rotflmao1:


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

And the taxidermy and butcher equipment, only if you are a do-it-yourselfer, otherwise one or two more people to bring along. This list is getting long.


----------

